# free pizza



## Aurelius (Jan 20, 2013)

http://www.papajohnscointoss.com/?u...mpaign=2012753953&cm_ven=ExactTarget#register


----------



## WindWalker1970 (Jan 20, 2013)

It's easier to trip a delivery driver heading out the door and make a dash with the pizza bag.
LOL.


----------



## Aurelius (Jan 20, 2013)

That doesn't make any sense, all you have to do for this is type for thirty seconds then wait. Your way sounds like a lot more effort, but the results will be faster for sure, have to wait two whole weeks for this.


----------



## ByronMc (Jan 21, 2013)

WindWalker1970 said:


> It's easier to trip a delivery driver heading out the door and make a dash with the pizza bag.
> LOL.


Trip me up,see what I do !


----------



## WindWalker1970 (Jan 21, 2013)

Light'en up people. It was a joke. icon_amsmiling


----------



## travelin (Jan 21, 2013)

last year he matched the coin toss and i immediately ordered free pizza. unfortunately this year its something like 12 mile to a papa johns so we have been ignoring all the email offers.


----------



## ByronMc (Jan 22, 2013)

WindWalker1970 said:


> Light'en up people. It was a joke. icon_amsmiling


 bet you never thought a delivery person would of seen your post,then when I call you out on it,your response is,it's a joke,sorry,I don't like the joke !


----------



## scatwomb (Feb 3, 2013)

I won a free pizza thanks to this post! 

Papa Johns sucks, but, free pizza is good pizza.


----------

